# Storm Reports



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

West Fargo got heavy rain and a bit of wind. We were fortunate that the bad stuff seemed to burn out before it got this far east. Anyone have any reports from out west?????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think those storms reformed in MN. I heard a tornado killed someone yesterday or last night? Nice and sunny here in Minot. Hopefully it will stay that way for this weekend. Will be out the door in about an hour or so!


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Did you guys weather the hail okay? I saw some reports of huge stones. At least parts of the state got some much-needed rain. Unfortunately, I don't think the south central areas got much of anything. Hope all is well.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*One killed as tornadoes move through Minnesota*
Associated Press
Published Friday, August 25,  NICOLLET, Minn. (AP) - An elderly man was killed when a tornado hit a house near Kasota in Le Sueur County, and at least a dozen homes were damaged in Nicollet as severe thunderstorms moved through southern Minnesota Thursday.

Chief Deputy Tom Doherty of the Le Sueur County Sheriff's Office told the Star Tribune of Minneapolis that the man in his 80s or 90s was trapped in the house when the twister hit. His name was being withheld until relatives had been notified.

Le Sueur County officials planned to release more information at a 10 a.m. news briefing Friday.

The nearby town of Cleveland also was hard hit, a farmhouse was destroyed three miles north of Elysian and there was major damage reported to the second floor of a home in Waterville.

The most serious property damage was reported in adjacent Nicollet County, where a tornado bounced through Nicollet, a town of 800, then moved east toward St. Peter, tearing roofs from farm houses and downing trees and power lines.

Several people were treated at hospitals for broken bones and other injuries that were not life-threatening.

Gov. Tim Pawlenty planned to tour the storm-damaged area on Friday.

Nicollet County Sheriff Dave Lange said the worst damage was on the east side of Nicollet, but left only a couple of homes uninhabitable as it "bounced up and down" through town. Trees were blown down on the western edge of town.

Many of the houses along Minnesota Highway 99 in the 12 miles between St. Peter and Nicollet were without roofs, and the fronts or sides were ripped off others, exposing interior rooms.

Powerline poles lay like toothpicks alongside the road, some treetops were sheared off and other trees showed signs of damage from very strong winds.

Although Nicollet was without power, by mid-evening chain saws buzzed and generators hummed as residents began cleaning up the damage. Floodlights on the back of trucks lit the way for cleanup crews.

Ann Wagner was one of the lucky homeowners in Nicollet. Roofs were torn off houses on one side. The garage next door was collapsed atop a minivan. The house behind Wagner's was destroyed. Wagner's patio furniture, grill and her granddaughter's toys sat undisturbed.

Wagner, who lost only a few shingles, said the neighbor behind her, Dennis Lukes, had moved to Nicollet after his home in St. Peter was destroyed by a tornado in 1998.

"This is just crazy," said Lukes, who wasn't sure what he'd do after losing his second home to a tornado. "The foundation is still good here. Maybe I'll just build a new one on top of it," he told the Free Press of Mankato.

Mary Rahm, 22, said she saw the tornado dip from the clouds, bounce back up, dip down and bounce up again. Then the third time it dipped it hit the ground. That's when she and her newborn headed for cover.

"I grabbed my son and went under the desk because I don't have a basement. My 5-week-old son just made it through his first tornado," Rahm said. "This is wicked."

Bob Hartel was outside near his house in Nicollet watching the sky darken when the tornado suddenly appeared.

"There was no place for me to run to, so I lay flat on the ground and it went right over me. I got a little messy, but that's OK," Hartel told the Journal of New Ulm.

Northbound U.S. Highway 169 was closed between Mankato and St. Peter because of downed trees. Minnesota Highway 99 from Nicollet to Mankato and state Highway 22 on the south edge of St. Peter also were closed as crews cleared the debris, wires and trees from the roads.

The weather service confirmed three tornado touchdowns. The Nicollet twister hit about 5:45 p.m. Minutes later, a touchdown was reported south of St. Peter. The third touchdown came at 7:14 p.m. near Mantorville, threatening Dodge and Olmsted counties.

An earlier line of thunderstorms dropped hail as large as softballs on several communities south of the Twin Cities.

The hailstorm ripped through Northfield late Thursday morning, damaging hundreds of cars, trees and roofs.

Eleven squad cars from the Northfield Police Department were damaged, and police were borrowing squad cars from the Rice County Sheriff's Office, the Northfield News reported.

"Every car in the lot was damaged," said Doug Fitzgerald, sales manager at Dokmo Ford-Chrysler. "It looks like a war zone."

At Furlong Motors in Northfield, Office Manager Marilyn Falk said all cars in the lot were damaged and there was some building damage. She estimated the damage at between $6 million and $12 million.

In New Prague, police chief Mark Vosejpka said hail smashed the windshield of a fire truck and dented many vehicles.

Hail and rain also were reported in Anoka, Blaine, Andover, Alexandria and the St. Cloud area. And heavy rain fell in southern and southeastern Minnesota late Thursday night and early Friday, prompting a flash flood warning.
http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=137633&section=news


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

My son's car was severely damaged yesterday about 3:00 p.m. down here in Anoka, Minnesota.

$1,000 deductible. Damn!

[siteimg]4854[/siteimg]


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My parents are out near Stanton, ND. Didn't get the grapfruit sized hail like Stanton saw, but did get the high winds and rain. Mom said she lost two big trees (large birch and her American Lindon). She said the trees were across the yard and that anyone who had a car on the north side of the school lost windows and that trees were covering roads all over the place. School buses couldn't get kids home because of trees on the roadways.

Water came in sideways under the siding and into homes as well.

Hearing reports of the hail damaged areas that it killed lots of animals including pheasants.

:down:


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

being an insurance agent here in iowa, i hate reports like these. for those who had crop hail insurance, it may be a profitable storm because of the drought year. was there any reports on how much rain this area got to help the drought and the duck hunters


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Perry, Find some 10 year old to set the date on your camera!!! Love it I'm glad I'm not the only one, :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Check out these picks of some hail damage in MN...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/northfield ... 249857562/

I am an insurance agent in SE MN and I have had plenty of calls.....I am just glad I am not in the metro.....My phone would be ringing off the hook!

Chuck


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Got hit pretty hard in the central part of the state. Row crops look to be lodged pretty bad and many trees were down around Turtle Lake. Underwood and SE of Coleharbor really got hit the hardest. Many farms lost buildings, windbreaks etc...


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

G/O - I didn't take the picture!!! My camera has the correct date. Erik used the camera from work.

Boy, the damage was a lot more wide spread than I thought.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Well I drove through the area this weekend. It is strange to see Coleharbor now. School still half down, all kinds of construction and rebuilding going on. Then on the southern edge is the wheat field with someones roof in the middle.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Fields with hail are a great place to scout because you know who will be there to eat the waste grain!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do the Feds consider hailed out fields as being baited?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

No way. If they do, we've all been breaking the law since about 1968.

After reading bob's post.....looks like you were lucky.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If rolled corn is baited, it kind of makes a guy wonder??? My personal opinion says no because how do you quantify baiting of a field that has hail damage that consitutes baiting? Is 5% hail damage baiting, is 25% hail damage baiting is 75% hail damage baiting......How about 1%?? Hailed out means different things to different people.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How about burning a field?

Not normal ag practices.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

(j) Baited area means any area on which salt, grain, or other feed 
has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered, if that 
salt, grain, or other feed could serve as a lure or attraction for 
migratory game birds to, on, or over areas where hunters are attempting 
to take them. Any such area will remain a baited area for ten days 
following the complete removal of all such salt, grain, or other feed.
(k) Baiting means the *direct *or *indirect* placing, exposing, 
depositing, distributing, or scattering of salt, grain, or other feed 
that could serve as a lure or attraction for migratory game birds to, 
on, or over any areas where hunters are attempting to take them.
(l) Manipulation means the alteration of natural vegetation or 
agricultural crops by activities that include but are not limited to 
mowing, shredding, discing, rolling, chopping, trampling, flattening, 
*burning*, or herbicide treatments. The term manipulation does not include 
the distributing or scattering of grain, seed, or other feed after 
removal from or storage on the field where grown.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

And look at it boys. Notice that flooding a corn field up to the ears is not listed in there. This was probably written by our good ole boys in the south in order to secure better hunting for themselves. Less killing here means more birds for their population down south.

I hate to be the conspiracy theorists here, but if you look the law doesn't help us up here, but sure works well for the boys in Alabama, Arkansas and other southern places. They have the Secretary of Interior in their back pocket and reaping the benefits of it.

Don't think they weren't behind the Feds not allowing us to hunt those rolled corn fields a couple of years back. NDGNF said go at it and it was the feds that cut us off from hunting those fields. They knew what how good the hunting would have been and that meant less ducks for them in January. :eyeroll:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Ever been in a burned out barley field? mama mia!


----------

